# Lack Of Mental Health Care In The Va - One Answer As To Why



## Rocky (Dec 6, 2006)

ROCKY'S COMMENTS AT THE BOTTOM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





VA FAULTED ON MENTAL HEALTH SPENDING -- GAO issues
report that updates testimony given earlier this year.

When the original testimony from the GAO was presented in September of this year, I wrote the following:
-----------------------------------------------
It really is time to ask the question: Can Jim Nicholson, Secretary of the Department of Veterans' Affairs, do anything right?

How can the man charged with the care of our veterans NOT spend the money budgeted for mental health care while that care is "virtually inaccessible?"...that story here...
http://www.vawatchdog.org/old newsflashes MAY 06/newsflash05-06-2006-3.htm

Nicholson has misled Congress...that story here...
http://www.vawatchdog.org/old newsflashes SEP 06/newsflash09-21-2006-1.htm

Nicholson has cooked the VA's books...that story here...
http://www.vawatchdog.org/milcom/cookingthevasbooks.htm

There have been calls for Nicholson's resignation. Now, there is a very good reason for him to resign.

He is incompetent!

Allowing veterans to go untreated for mental health needs while there is plenty of money in the VA budget is an act so morally reprehensible as to be beyond belief.

In less than two years Nicholson has brought the VA to its knees. Can we take two more years? No!

Can Jim Nicholson do anything right? Yes! He has shown that he can take the largest and finest healthcare system in the country and systemically dismantle it by deliberately seeking less funding than needed. Then, he withholds those funds so veterans cannot get the healthcare which they have earned.

Here is the GAO's latest testimony regarding the VA's dismal record of healthcare in the area of mental health.

Something to note: Democrats are lambasting the VA for not keeping their promises to veterans by providing needed mental health care...story here... http://www.vawatchdog.org/
housecvademsnews/housecvademsnews09-28-06.htm And, Republicans are angry too, but for a different reason. They claim the VA isn't spending the money because they don't need the money. Remember, Sen. Larry Craig (R-ID), Chairman of the Senate Committee on Veterans' Affairs, has stated on the Senate floor that the VA has too much money...story here... http://www.vawatchdog.org/old%
20newsflashes%20MAY%2006/newsflash05-04-2006-1.htm
(NOTE: Above page is here: http://www.vawatchdog.org/old%
20newsflashes%20SEP%2006/newsflash09-29-2006-1.htm )
---------------------------------------------------

Original full testimony here... http://www.gao.gov/new.items/d061119t.pdf

Original highlights here... http://www.gao.gov/highlights/d061119thigh.pdf
Full report here... http://www.gao.gov/new.items/d0766.pdf
Report highlights here... http://www.gao.gov/highlights/d0766high.pdf
And, we have a news story, too...
Story here... http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/1152AP_Veterans_Mental_Health.html
Story below:
---------------
VA faulted on mental health spending

By SUZANNE GAMBOA
ASSOCIATED PRESS WRITER


WASHINGTON -- The Department of Veterans Affairs did not spend all of the extra $300 million it budgeted to increase mental health services and failed to keep track of how some of the money was used, a government report says.

VA launched a plan in 2004 to improve its mental health services for veterans with post-traumatic stress disorders and substance-abuse problems. To fill gaps in services, the department added $100 million for mental health initiatives in 2005 and another $200 million in 2006. That money was to be distributed to its regional networks of hospitals, medical centers and clinics for new services.

But the VA fell short of the spending, by $12 million in 2005 and about $42 million in fiscal 2006, said the Government Accountability Office, Congress investigative arm.

It distributed $35 million in 2005 to its 21 health care networks but didn't inform the networks the money was supposed to be used for mental health initiatives. VA medical centers returned $46 million to headquarters because they couldn't spend the money in fiscal 2006.

In addition, the VA cannot determine to what extent about $112 million was spent on mental health services improvements or new services in 2006.

VA reported in September that more than a third of Iraq and Afghanistan veterans who sought medical treatment from the VA in the 18 months prior reported symptoms of stress or other mental disorders.

Longer and multiple deployments, unpredictable daily attacks and roadside bombings and efforts to reduce the stigma of post-traumatic stress disorders have been cited as reasons for the increased reports.

VA said at the time it had increased funding for mental health services, hired 100 more counselors and was not overwhelmed by the rising demand.

VA spokesman Matt Burns said in a written statement the GAO looked at the agency's Mental Health Strategic Plan as an accounting exercise. "In contrast, VA's emphasis has been on building mental health care capacity and high quality programs to support and treat veterans. VA expends resources for programs that meet these criteria," Burns said.

He said VA has already taken steps to make sure mental health money is used for its intended purpose.

The money is only a portion of what VA spends on mental health. VA planned to spend about $2 billion on mental health services in FY2006. But the additional spending from existing funds on what VA dubbed its Mental Health Care Strategic Plan was trumpeted by VA as way to eliminate gaps in mental health services now and services that would be needed in the future.

"While we are at war we do have to make sure we spend the resources that are allocated for our veterans," said Rep. Michael Michaud, ranking Democrat on the House Veterans Affairs health subcommittee.

He said he thinks VA is overwhelmed. Along with the increased mental stress reports from Iraq and Afghanistan veterans, Vietnam vets are also experiencing flashbacks and recurrences of combat stress problems because of the ongoing wars, he said.

"This goes above and beyond just dealing with the veterans, it deals with the family of veterans which could have long-term implications and additional costs at federal level and state and local level," Michaud said.

Democrats have said they want to increase funding for veterans' health care, in particular its mental health counseling for returning Iraq and Afghanistan vets when they take over Congress next year. They also have said they want to increase the department's oversight and get detailed budget accounting from the VA.

As some of you know, I often go to the North Chicago VA PTSD Unit for in-patient care for my PTSD. Over the past year that unit has been extremely understaffed which has cause it not to be able to operate at full capacity. This results in vets being denied treatment for their PTSD and, subsequently, denies them the needed medical evidence for their claims. The actions of the Sectary of Veterans Affairs, as noted above, has, thus, hurt many veterans mentally, physically, in some cases, and financially. Vets and their families should be outraged! This action on the part of the Sectary should result in his being removed from office, but that will not happen without the voice of veterans being hurt and herd as one discontented voice. I urge each of you to write your Congressmen and Senators and demand that this man be removed from office. A letter to the Congressional and Senate Veterans Affairs Committees would be of help as well. This man needs to be stopped from harming more veterans!!!


----------

